# Brush bandit 150



## lineman griff (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, I'm needing some advice on a brush bandit 150 chipper. It is a 1992 with a Perkins diesel with around 2000 hours. It is up for sale by a private individual. I don't have any experience with brush bandits and I need some advice.
Is this a good chipper? I'm just a private tree climber who cuts on the side. On average I do 8-10 jobs a month. I'm sick of throwing brush in the dump trailer and continuously jumping in to cut it down.
Would this be a good chipper for me?
I've also been looking at vermeers 1250s.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 11, 2013)

Those are nice chippers if they are working well. I would take a 150 over a BC1250.


----------



## lineman griff (Aug 11, 2013)

How big of a limb can that 150 take?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 11, 2013)

It has a 12" capacity although you'll have a hard time getting something that big under the roller. It can be just take takes some effort. 9" diameter logs are no problem. The 150 is just about the same thing as a Bandit 200. The feed rollers are set
to run at a slower speed then the 200. This makes for a more safe operations and produces smaller chips.


----------



## Oldmaple (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the 150 has a little narrower infeed chute (not the rollers but the chute) than the 200. Probably have to cut a few more crotches but still lots better than stuffing it down in a trailer. I'd take the 150 over the 1250 also.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 12, 2013)

Oldmaple said:


> I think the 150 has a little narrower infeed chute (not the rollers but the chute) than the 200. Probably have to cut a few more crotches but still lots better than stuffing it down in a trailer. I'd take the 150 over the 1250 also.



In later years there were more options on the feed side but in 92' a 150 and 200 feed chute should be the same. Rather on the narrow side.


----------



## lineman griff (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys. I'm just curious, why not the Vermeer. I've found one of them to look at also. It has a lot less hours and is only a few thousand more. The Vermeer has 400 hours and their asking $7500. The brush bandit has 2000 hours with a rebuilt Perkins diesel and it can be bought for $5000.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 12, 2013)

Both good prices provide they are in good shape.
The BC1250 is simply a different type of design. Lots of guys use them and love them. They take brushier material better then the 150 but can jam easier and un-jamming them is kind of a pain in the arss. Also the Vermeer is quite a bit heavier, larger feed table and has curb side feed. 
Its going to come down to which one you like better and is in better shape.
Look on youtube for demos of both types.
Here's one I made of a Bandit 150:
1997 Brush Bandit 150xp chipper demo from California Tree Equipment - YouTube


----------



## gdavis24 (Aug 12, 2013)

Suggest you demo the Bandit 150. Bring along six 3 to 10in limbs for a test. Ask to talk to the current mechanic. Unless it shakes, grinds or is covered with cracked welds, for $5k or less just buy it and get started. In no time at all your friends will ask for a loan. 
Build some high sides and a Conestoga tarp top for your dump trailer, or other truck if suitable. Ask around for a free place to dump the chips, or place local ad on CL for homeowners who want free chips.


----------



## lineman griff (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I missed out on the 150, so it's the Vermeer for $7000 or wait till something else comes along. Is $7000 a good price for the Vermeer with 400 hours ?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Aug 13, 2013)

That a fair price if the hours are real.


----------

